# Catalyzed Paints



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

Lately I've been getting more requests to build little built-ins, display cases, etc. and I'd like to get into more durable paints than the waterborne alkyds (which I would spray with my airless sprayer) I use most of the time. Looking into getting into catalyzed paints.

What do I need to do to get started? What's the learning curve like? Looking at Apollo HVLP units. 3, 4, 5 stage turbines? Anything else I should be prepared for?


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

I use a older CH 2 stage and mostly shoot oil and latex - i love it and it does a nice job. Nephew of mine just spent 1200.00 on a 5 stage and that puppy will atomize practically everything. 

Most of built ins and such I'm still using BM oil impervo - sprayed the back side of this door in it...Get the highest stage you can afford - -you won't regret it.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

As SS stated, largest number of stages you can afford, there are 6 stages now. 

Instead of just looking at paint, look at pigmented finishes, this is a link to Generals;

http://www.generalfinishes.com/professional-products/water-base-paints-glazes-and-pigmented-topcoats

I use SW Kem Aqua Plus, there is also Target Coatings.

I shoot with a Fugi Q4. Look at adding the 3M PPS system, and make sure what ever you get will accept a pressure pot. I prefer gravity guns.

Tom


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

What are we talking about in an airless that you use. A Wagner or a real pro airless?

While airless aren't really that great for spraying catalyzed paints they would work. But you'd need a pretty small tip for the best atomization. The catalyzed paints aren't as thick as the latex that these airless guns are made to spray. Not sure if you can bring the fluid pressure down on them either. 

At about 800psi an airless will spray a catalyzed paint pretty well. At 3000psi it will probably cause problems with micro bubbles and such.

Problem with any turbine is heat. A catalyzed paint will dry much faster with a turbine because of the warm/hot air that comes out of the turbine. Your use of retarders will be needed to slow down the drying.

I spray catalyzed pigmented paints (MLC Stealth and Resistant) and I use a Kremlin 10:14 Air Assisted Airless pump. Fluid pressure is 40psi and air pressure is 18psi using a 09-114 tip.


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

Looks like I'm opening a can of worms. :laughing: More finish options than I know what to do with, but I'll probably start with some BM impervo and go from there.

Leo - Yeah, I have a Graco x7 which is a lower end pro airless, but not real powerful. For as often as I need it, though, it's worked fine.

Tom - Advantages of a pressure pot? Never dealt with one. I also had the Fuji Q4 on my list along with the Apollo 4 stage and Apollo 5 stage. The 3M PPS system looks nice, works with all the paint systems I'm looking into, I assume?

So, it sounds like if I go with a 4 or 5 stage Apollo I'll be able to shoot pretty much everything and get much better results than I'm getting now.


----------



## GCTony (Oct 26, 2012)

Spraying solvent based materials commercially open a huge can of worms with the EPA, L&I, OSHA. I guess to many holes in the ozone and too many buildings going BOOM when someone flipped on a light switch. That's why 90% of what we spray now is water borne and low VOC finishes. I priced a large legal spray booth a few years ago, that convinced me that it was time to get with the times.


----------

